# ???Polishing a nickel plated revolver W/PICS



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

I recently got this Rossi "Princess" nickel plated .22 revolver and for its age it is in really nice condition, but it does have some cloudiness/smudges which I have tried to remove by just rubbing with a clean cloth. Didn't remove them. 

Just wondering if any of you guys have any personal experience with polishing a nickel plated gun and what you might have used?

The pictures actually make it look worse than it really is, so I am concerned about causing more marks and making it worse by using the wrong polish.

Thanks.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you try Coca Cola?


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Clean off all oils w/alcohol wipes.
Ammonia and water or window cleaner w/ammonia will take some smudges out.
After cleaning w/that solution use some Simichrome polish, on a cotton ball, rub in small circular motion, if applicable, until cloudiness appearance shines. Replace polish when necessary, usually starts to "dry" on the ball.
Nickel has a yellowish hue to it anyhow, it is not as lustrous as chrome.
If using a mechanical buffer be very careful nickel plated guns are usually between .0004" to .0006" thick. Buffing by hand will not cause any issues.
Electroless nickel is very durable even more so than chrome but, unlike chrome, does not "fill in" pits because it follows the contours of the substrate during plating.
The need for gun oil on nickel, IMO, is not needed, the pores are generally filled in with each .0003" of plating. However, it will not hurt it.

Nice looking pistol!
Post before and after when you're done!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

looks like plating is warn,try a cloth buffing wheel and jewelers polish might help some.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

How accurate is this. Can you hit a paper plate at 5 yards OK ?
...


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

I want one too!


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

reel said:


> How accurate is this. Can you hit a paper plate at 5 yards OK ?
> ...


not yet .....but I've only been using standard velocity shorts at about 6 cents each....so I can afford lots of misses right now. 

And to Roger: as I said it really looks a lot worse in the pics than it is. Knowing the history of the gun and actually seeing it...I don't think the plating is worn.

If you saw it in person I think you'd agree the plating isn't worn.

But it was a cheap gun to begin with...still had the original price tag with it when I bought it....$38.75...and I guess nickel plating isn't really all that durable to begin with. 

I'd just like to get the marks off it without making it any worse.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

In this pic, with the sun hitting it just right, it really doesn't even look bad at all...but there are smudges or something.

The other side is worse, especially the barrel


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

try a polish called FLITZ!! the best stuff i've ever used. i recently bought a gun that was very dirty , and made a lot of surface scratches. after using flitz it looks ALMOST new. imo the best stuff out there . safe for bluing, and polishing the bore also.


----------

